# Shopping in North



## Quigley (4 Sep 2007)

Planning on headin up for a shopping trip.  Was planning on just going to Newry as have 2 kids in tow but have heard that asda usually has good deals.  Where would the nearest one to the border be?  Is it worth the distance or would I be best just headin to sainsburys.  Is Newry town worth having a look at?  Thanks


----------



## gipimann (4 Sep 2007)

The nearest Asda to Newry is in Downpatrick (about 32 miles from Newry).

In the UK, Sainsbury's is considered to be rather expensive overall (I've visited Asda, Tesco and Sainsbury's while visiting the UK, and tend to agree), however, the choice of items available can leave some of our supermarkets in the shade, and there can be some bargains to be had.  I shop in Sainsbury's regularly.

My regular purchases (which might not be on your shopping list!) include -
tinned pulses (beans / chickpeas), passata (sieved tomatoes), couscous & soya mince, low-fat sausages (Sainsbury's own brand is wonderful!), cat food (can save a fortune on big brands) and ibuprofen painkillers (€5 for 24 in pharmacy down south, 33p for 16 in Sainsbury's).   I also save by buying magazines up there - avoiding the generous euro/sterling conversion which can be seen here!

The rest of the shops in the Quays shopping centre (where Sainsbury's is) and in the Buttercrane centre (across the road) are very like any shopping mall in the south - clothes shops, music, sports shops, etc.

Newry town appears to have suffered from the "shopping centre on outskirts" syndrome (i.e. not much left other than pound shops!), but has a nice pedestrianised area.


----------



## Joe1234 (4 Sep 2007)

Quigley said:


> Where would the nearest one to the border be?



Relatively new Asda in Enniskillen.  Possibly not quite the area of the north that you are looking for, though.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2007)

gipimann said:


> Newry town appears to have suffered from the "shopping centre on outskirts" syndrome (i.e. not much left other than pound shops!), but has a nice pedestrianised area.


For all your marching the _Queen's _highway needs?


----------



## Brynick (4 Sep 2007)

if your looking for clothes you should try "The Outlet" it's 15mins drive from Newry, on the main road to Belfast, take the Banbridge exit off. It's well signposted. Gap, Nike, Puma, M&S clothes & household, and other specialist shops. Very well laid out and not too packed, would recommend it. However, ther'es no Sainsburys, or Asda. There is a big Sainsburys up in Lisburn but that's probably a bit far.


----------



## annawest (4 Sep 2007)

Joe1234 said:


> Relatively new Asda in Enniskillen.  Possibly not quite the area of the north that you are looking for, though.



I have heard good reports about Enniskillen on prices and the exchange rate.


----------



## Trish2006 (5 Sep 2007)

There is an Asda just before Belfast, about 30 mins on from Newry, it's the Westwood Retail park on Kennedy Way, just off the M1.
Was in the new Asda Home shop beside the Big W in the ParkGate centre in Belfast at the weekend.  Bought toddler potties for 98p each, baby bath for £2.47 and new baby vests 3 pack £1.75, babygros 3 pack £3.50, unreal prices.  There's Sainsburys in the Quays in Newry where we shop often enough and another bigger one in Sprucefield at the beginning (newry side) of the M1.


----------



## Fatphrog (5 Sep 2007)

Beware going to Newry anytime near rush hour. The traffic can really back up at the roundabout at the end of the M1/N1/A1 duel carriageway.


----------



## Guest127 (5 Sep 2007)

was down in Newry last week and Vodaphone alley (drink aisle)  in Sainsburys was in full swing. '' deres tree cases of bud for turty  pownds  an  y'can get a bottle of vodka for nearly nuttin even with the sterlin an all dat, wha dcha wan me to getcha?' 
And it was still summer. Technically anyway.


----------



## gipimann (5 Sep 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> was down in Newry last week and Vodaphone alley (drink aisle) in Sainsburys was in full swing. '' deres tree cases of bud for turty pownds an y'can get a bottle of vodka for nearly nuttin even with the sterlin an all dat, wha dcha wan me to getcha?'
> And it was still summer. Technically anyway.


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Sep 2007)

Quigley said:


> ... have heard that asda usually has good deals.



I shop reasonably regularly in Asda in Enniskillen although I haven't been in their new store yet. They normally have good "2 for price of 1" offers on various items and on certain products they offer unbeatable value (although they can be expensive on some items). That said, otherwise I think that their range of goods is not nearly as good as when Safeway & Morrison operated there. I certainly wouldn't bother driving a number of miles past Sainsburys just to go to Asda.


----------



## Trudee (5 Sep 2007)

Went to Sainsburys only last week with two kids, very quiet and a really lovely shop, don't know that you save money 'cause you end up buying all the sort of things that you don't normally get in supermarkets here.  Great selection of pastas, tinned pulses, cheeses, worth going just for the different range of goods.


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Sep 2007)

anyone got any opinion on whether the sainsbury in newry is more expensive than that in lisburn? had heard anecdotally that it was. found it easier to stop off in the one in lisburn on returning from belfast a couple of times as it's just off the m1/a1 and easy to find. if you're into english ales it's a great shop and also if you're vegetarian it has a huge selection. oh and marigold bouillon powder is half the price it is here.


----------



## gipimann (5 Sep 2007)

I know from talking to a friend of mine that the special offers I see in Newry are also available in her local Sainsbury's in Bournemouth, might that suggest no difference between Newry and Lisburn?


----------



## Trish2006 (6 Sep 2007)

lists the current special offers which should be available in most of their stores.  Very good deals tend to be gone early enough in teh day though.  But it's handy to check before you go so you know what to look out for.


----------



## FrCrilly (2 Oct 2007)

Brynick said:


> if your looking for clothes you should try "The Outlet" it's 15mins drive from Newry, on the main road to Belfast, take the Banbridge exit off. It's well signposted. Gap, Nike, Puma, M&S clothes & household, and other specialist shops. Very well laid out and not too packed, would recommend it. However, ther'es no Sainsburys, or Asda. There is a big Sainsburys up in Lisburn but that's probably a bit far.


 
I second this. I went up recently to buy office clothing. 
After walking into a number of shops I chose to buy everything at a very snazzy place called Jeff Banks. All the clothes were very fashionable & high quality and were tagged with a special “Outlet” price which was 30% cheaper than the main UK highstreet price. I paid approx 47.50 euro per shirt and would be optimistic that you could pay 80 to 100 euro in places south of the border for a similar product. (have not been able to locate the exact same brand so difficult to compare with certainty). Overall, I thought it was well worth the drive up.


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Oct 2007)

I was in the new Asda in Enniskillen a few weeks ago, 3 weeks (I think) since it opened. I have never seen such a disorganised and poorly-stocked shop in my life. They had loads of empty shelves and even staples like Cornflakes and bottled water were unavailable. If anyone is thinking of driving there soon,  don't at least until you hear that they have improved.


----------



## Jock04 (2 Oct 2007)

ubiquitous said:


> I was in the new Asda in Enniskillen a few weeks ago, 3 weeks (I think) since it opened. I have never seen such a disorganised and poorly-stocked shop in my life. They had loads of empty shelves and even staples like Cornflakes and bottled water were unavailable. If anyone is thinking of driving there soon, don't at least until you hear that they have improved.


 
My local Tesco's very much like that.
As an anecdote, cos it's unlikely to be useful to anyone here, myself & Mrs Jock were in Fort William (Scotland) in the summer. Went into Morrisons to get my Dad's shopping for him. Worth noting this is a fairly remote town- nearest neighbour Inverness, an hour and a half away, and the only local competition is a fairly crappy Tesco.
Well, Mrs Jock was well used to cheaper clothes & soft furnishings shopping in Scotland, but her first real trip round the food aisles had her shocked. Far bigger range of goods,excellent displays,helpful staff, loads & loads of offers, total shopping bill way below what she'd have expected. Free carrier bags, helped with packing, generally a pleasant experience.
Back home the next week, Mrs Jock left Tesco in far worse form.
On the staff issues, maybe this is the price we pay for over-educated shop-assistants. They feel it's beneath them, they know they're not staying, and they don't give a #*%@


----------

